# 7th Annual ND Coyote Classic - Dickinson '08



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There will be holding the Regions largest 2-day coyote hunting tournament at the Quality Inn in Dickinson, North Dakota 8th-10th January 2009. We would like to get you involved with this annual event. There will be hunting and calling seminars Saturday night from 7:30-9:30 pm (mountain time) with hundreds of dollars in door prizes. Seminars are free to tournament contestants and open to the general public for $7 at the door. Vendor space is available throughout the tournament - call for details. This hunting tournament is a two-day contest, $200 entry per team ($150 if pre-registered before 15DEC08), with 90% payback. Links below will allow you to view the rules and the flyer. If you would like to to register you can either print out the flyer, fill out the registration form to the address listed or click on the link to the shopping cart and you can pay online with a credit card


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

There are 23 teams as of now signed up and is limited to 50 teams. This is a tournament that will fill up fast. Dont wait and expect to sign up the day of or just before the tournament.


----------



## theoutdoorlife (Sep 30, 2008)

I and a buddy of mine are interested in the tournament but with not being familiar with the area I am afraid we would be at a disadvantage. Are most in the tournament from the local area? Is most hunting done on private or public land?


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

The tournament is great, last year was our second year out and we had a blast both years! Most of the teams are not from there so it is very fair. We go out a day early and do some scouting and talking to landowners, and in the last 2 years only been turned down once.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

you wont be to a disadvantage!! There are coyotes crawling all over out there. It doesn't matter where you go, you will find coyotes to shoot. As of right now there are 25 teams registered for the tournament and they are comiong from WY, CO, MN, ND, SD. Dont wait to sign up cause it will be filled before the tournament starts. :beer:


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

28 teams registered


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

29 teams registered with a max. of 50 teams


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

32 teams registered


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

That is a good tournament to go to. Lots of nice guys there and you will get some coyotes. Jamie and wife do a great job plus all his helpers. I would recommend this one for sure. Come out and have a few beers and shoot the breeze. I plan on making the trip and hunting on the way up there. Anybody available South of Dickinson for a little hunting? Last year I got a couple on the way up.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

If I wasn't hunting in the tournament Jerry, I would of loved to hunt coyotes with you. maybe some day, I would love to learn a few tricks from you


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

34 teams registered. only 16 spots left open.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

What was the winning number of yotes last year?


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

First place last year went to Chad Ulmer and Brandon Peterson who brought in a total of 6 coyotes. They bought themselves in the Calcutta, so their cash payout was $3190.00. They were also each awarded with matching D.P.M.S. Panther Rifles, $1,200 worth of Desert Shadow Camo, and Coyote-head Trophies.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

only 8 spots left for the tournament


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

how many spots left now if any? thanks


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

What does it normally take to win it? Is six around average for the winning team??

Might have to enter and make the drive.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nevermind same weekend as St. Francis. Thats a bummer, sounds fun.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

Well it looks like the tournament is full. Thanks to all that have already registered and we will see you in January.

It looks as if we have more teams than openings for the tournament. I will go by registration dates that are done on line and post marks on registrations that were mailed in. Any refunds that need to be sent out because of the tournament being full will be sent back in the next week.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

we have had as many as 14 to win with 8-9 being normal. Lots of dogs but we have snow and cold to deal with. The year 14 took it, the temp was in the -30's all weekend. The first day of that hunt was -57 wind chill, the second day -32 with little to no wind.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

14 coyotes with those conditions??? If they actually hunted in those conditions and didnt travel south to hunt then thats pretty impressive. Kinda hard to believe calling 14 in with those temps. Mouth calls will be froze after first sequence and battery life on ecallers is cut. How do you guys check for dogs chased with snow machines??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

JuvyPimp said:


> 14 coyotes with those conditions??? If they actually hunted in those conditions and didnt travel south to hunt then thats pretty impressive. Kinda hard to believe calling 14 in with those temps. Mouth calls will be froze after first sequence and battery life on ecallers is cut. How do you guys check for dogs chased with snow machines??


Calling in the cold temps is great. The coyote's response is good because they are hungry. Coyotehunter has his way of checking for run dogs with snowmobiles.

8)


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

Calling in sub zero weather is the best calling you will have. I use open reed mouth calls and they just do not freeze up. Doesn't matter the temp. checking for snowmobile shot coyotes is easy. just need to know what to look for. If anyonw wants to come out to the tournament to watch the check in feel free to do so. You can ask all the questions you want and it would be easy to show you what we are looking for.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

7th ANNUAL COYOTE CLASSIC A SUCCESS

I would like to thank everyone who participated in the Classic this year. Held at The Quality Inn in Dickinson, North Dakota January 8-10, 2009, this tournament offered over $16,000 in cash and prizes. I would have to say that this was by far the toughest Classic to date. In fact I would have to say that to the man none of these guys would have been out hunting that day had it not been for the tournament. Wind, snow and ice. The day before the tournament it rained 4" and then dropped down to the single digits Thursday night. They shut down the interstate for a while Friday morning and several trucks hit the ditch on the way out and even more yet got stuck going to and from stands. Other teams had to deal with trucks breaking down in the field and had to call the day short to get back in town to buy parts. Lots of snow with the guys on snow shoes being able to get out away from the truck easier. A very tough two days of hunting.

Only 29 coyotes brought in the first day, and with the exception of Todd & Tory Heid and Joe & John Bertolotto who each brought in 4 coyotes, most teams spent the day looking at miles and miles of deep snow and coyotes pacing back and forth on a ridge in the distance. Coyotes where trying to come in but they had trouble making it through the snow. What we typically heard was that the coyotes would make it a couple hundred yards and give up. Busting through up to their shoulders in the deep snow and finding that the crust would not support their weight. Saturday the wind might have settled down some but still a very windy day. Travel in the deep snow was slow and loud. 26 coyotes checked in on Saturday and a grand total of 55 coyotes where checked in over the 2 day hunt.

I offered prize money and plaques to the teams that brought in the most coyotes in this two-day tournament. Cash prizes were awarded both Friday and Saturday for the largest and smallest coyotes brought in by the 49 two-man teams. Something new we did this year at the Saturday check-ins was subject the apparent winning team to a Polygraph test. The test was performed by Michael Stensrud of Bismarck-Mandan Security, Inc. with 28 years of experience of providing tests for Lawyers, insurance companies, and even a couple of Fishing tournaments, we feel now that we have the most comprehensive rules of any tournaments out there. Making it virtually impossible to win the "Classic" by cheating. Each member from the winning team had to sit down for a hour one-on-one with the examiner. This is something we foresee ourselves doing in the future and believe it will help eliminate any rumors about cheating at this event.

After the awards ceremony Saturday we passed out over $2000 in door prizes with everyone on Saturday night going home with something. Thanks to everyone who stuck around for the Awards presentation.

The largest coyote shot on Friday weighed in at 31.98 lbs, and was taken by Jason Schneider and Chad Woehl. The smallest dog for day one weighed 18.95 lbs, and was taken by Joe and John Bertolotto. The largest coyote taken Saturday was brought in by Todd and Tory Heid, and it weighed in at 36.00 lbs. Jeff Rheborg and Dawayne VanDenHoek took the prize on Saturday, for the smallest dog, weighing in at 19.66 lbs. These teams took home $360.00 a piece for the big dog/little dog contest totaling $1440.00.

Over 440 coyotes where seen during this two day event with 55 coyotes checked-in. All that white snow really made them stand out. Take a look at past years results and the number of coyotes spotted. A lot of these teams hunt this tournament every year, and hunt relatively the same area year after year. In past years we have not had a lot of snow and of course making the coyotes harder to see. You can kind of get a feel for the kind of numbers that our out there and how many coyotes you are not seeing when there is no snow on the ground. The sheer number of coyotes spotted in such terrible hunting weather was surprising to me. The top five teams split cash purses totaling $10,257.00. First place this year went to Todd and Tory Heid who brought in a total of 8 coyotes. They bought themselves in the Calcutta, so their cash payout was $3956.00. They were also each awarded with D.P.M.S. Panther SST Bull barrel .223 rifles, Desert Shadow Camo, and Coyote-head Trophies. Second place went to Joe and John Bertolotto bringing in 4 coyotes Friday but not able to pick up a coyote on Saturday (3:30 pm check-in) with winnings of $1,466 and plaques. Their team was bought in the Calcutta by Clint Bachmeier for $170 and paid back $1318.00. Wayne Buchholz and Justin Bogstad checked in a total of 4 coyotes (5:16 pm check-in) giving them Third Place. They were awarded Plaques and $1173.00 plus they bought themselves in the Calcutta, which paid out an additional $880.00. Randy Rhoede and Daryl Sollin with 3 coyotes (5:07 pm check-in) took Fourth Place, they went home with $880.00 and Plaques. Fifth place winners with 3 dogs (5:13pm check-in) Mike Sonsalla and Scott Bradac were awarded $586.00, and plaques.

I would like to thank Amy Braun and Terri Thiel of the Dickinson Convention and Visitors Bureau for all their hard work. A special thanks to the following: Prairie Ghost Troftgruben, Levi Mcnally, Chris Lyons and my wife Jody Olson for all the hard work they did running the tournament. I would also like to thank the Quality Inn of Dickinson, ND. Thanks to all the contributors and sponsors: D.P.M.S Panther Rifles, Zepp's Predator Calls, FoxPro, Burnham Brothers, Verminator Calls, Berger Bullets, Sierra Bullets, Predator Extreme

We would like to thank all of you for your help and support, setting up booths, giving seminars, advertising and donating doors prizes. And special thanks again this year to all the hunters who continue to support this annual event. Keep posted, some changes are coming up and next years tournament will be available for entry on line in the next couple of weeks. We hope to see you all again next year.


----------

